# Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?



## Chef XXX (18. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich will meine Meerforellenblinker(Gladsax Snaps) für die neue Saison auf Einzelhaken umrüsten.
Habe schon einiges gelesen und bin auf unterschiedliche Meinungen gestossen.

Habe die 3 Einzelhaken gefunden

Owner S-61 

VMC 9170-PS

Gamakatsu LS 3423 F

Der Owner ist der teuerste.Aber auch der Beste aus dem Trio?Welche Grösse empfehlt Ihr?Das schwankt ganz schön in den Beiträgen.Fallen die Hakengrössen von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich aus?
Wäre schön,wenn ein paar Erfahrungen gepostet werden.
Danke im voraus.

Gruß Eric


----------



## rippi (18. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Also ich fische mit VMC Haken, keine Ahnung ob das die sind die du hier genannt hast, bei mir gibt es die in einer durchsichtigen Tüte. Als Größe nehme ich 2. Ich fische aber selten Köder über 16g, was meist auch bedeutet das ich sehr kleine Köder nehme. Das funktioniert gut, allerdings drücke ich den Widerhaken an.

 Fischt du mit größeren Ködern ist es auch sinnvoller etwas größere Haken zu nehmen, sofern du so viele Bisse wie möglich zu verwerten willst. Mir ist das egal, kommt aber auch auf deine Region an, wenn du nur wenige Bisse beim Angeln bekommst, würde ich auch versuchen diese zu bekommen.

 Sonst gilt bei Einzelhaken je größer der Haken, desto größer die Verletzung beim Fisch, soll heißen wenn du viel releasen willst nimm entweder kleine Einzelhaken (kann weniger hängende Fische bedeuten) oder kleine Drillinge.


----------



## skally (18. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Hab den Owner und auch den Gamakatsu in gebrauch.

Der Owner hält sich bei mir länger scharf.
Ist auch wesentlich dünner von der Drahtstärke. Vielleich daher...

Aus bisherigen Erlebnissen empfinde ich den Owner besser.
(Oder liegs doch am Köder?!)
Der Gamakatsu macht ziemlich dickes Loch, wenn er greift. :/

Wobei beim Dorschen sich i.wie der Gamakatsu weniger fehlbisse aneignete...

Grüße


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

wenn ich denn tatsächlich mal mit Blech los ziehe, dann nicht ohne den Owner Haken.......
Nicht zu dickdrähtig, sauscharf und bisher ziemlich "griffig"


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Hab mit dem Owner Einzelhaken ne richtig richtig Gute im Frühjahr verloren. Schönen Dank. Ich hab wieder Owner Drillinge dran.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Owner Einzelhaken ne richtig richtig Gute im Frühjahr verloren. Schönen Dank. Ich hab wieder Owner Drillinge dran.



das kann Dir mit einem Drilling aber auch jederzeit passieren......#c


----------



## Chef XXX (20. September 2014)

Hallo,

danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten 

Ich angel den Gladsax Snaps in 25gr. oder 30gr. Auführung.
Sind ja beide gleich gross |supergri
Soll ich die Hakengrösse 1/0 oder 3/0 für diese Blinker nehmen?


Gruß Eric


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

1/0er. Die sind zwar fast schon zu klein, die 3/0 er sind aber richtig große Greifer, die wiederrum zu groß sind.

Wundert mich das Owner hier nicht Größe 8 und 8/0 rausgebracht hat. |kopfkrat#q#q#q


----------



## Tino (21. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Ich nutze den LS von Gamakatsu.

Welche Grösse? 

Ich habs so gemacht das der Einzelhaken fast genau die Hakenbogengrösse hat wie der Drilling der am Köder war.

Bis jetzt konnte ich an der Grösse nichts negatives feststellen.


----------



## Rosi (24. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Naja und ich steh noch auf einen ganz anderen Haken. Seit 2007, ohne Unterbrechung und ich finde es gibt keinen besseren:m
Kannst du hier nachlesen, ziemlich weit unten. Mit dem Owner hatte ich viele Aussteiger, der liegt seit dem in der Kiste und da bleibt er auch.


----------



## Dr. Komix (25. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Owner S-61 1/0 oder größer.
Vertrauen und fangen!


----------



## dido_43 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Ich habe diese 
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=10228[/FONT] 

seit ca 2 Jahren an meinen Japanern bei Welle und wenn die Trutten etwas unvorsichtiger sind und ich bin absolut begeistert 

Bei "normalem" Wetter gibts noch andere Haken von Owner Japan, wie zum Beispiel diese hier
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=10343
[/FONT]
Getestet und für gut befunden #6


----------



## Chef XXX (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Danke für alle Antworten und Erfahrungen.
Werde den Owner und VMC mal testen. 

Gruß Eric


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
> http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=10228[/FONT]
> 
> ...



Bin bei japanischer Schrift nicht ganz so fitt, kann daher die Beschreibung der Haken nicht lesen. Für mich sehen die aber nach Plättchen Haken aus.

Will diese Jahr auch noch mal an die Ostsee und möchte ebenfalls noch einige Blinker/Wobbler auf Einzelhaken umrüsten.


----------



## dido_43 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Sind auch Plättchenhaken, aber man kann diese umfunktionieren damit man diese antüteln kann :g

Der große ist ein Lachshaken mit der Form des S61 nur wesentlich stabiler und geschrägt. Wenn der sitzt gibts kein Entkommen mehr :q

Ausreichend getestet und top !!!


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Sind auch Plättchenhaken, aber man kann diese umfunktionieren damit man diese antüteln kann :g.....



Das macht mich jetzt aber neugierig. Wie befestigst Du denn nun Plätchenhaken an einen Blinker/Wobbler?

Würde jetzt erstaml den Haken anbinden, kurz abschneiden und eine Schlaufe knoten. Diese dann in den Splitring befestigen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

so ähnlich...|supergri


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*



observer schrieb:


> so ähnlich...|supergri



Schön wäre, wenn Du das mal beschreiben würdest. Noch schöner wäre ein Bild von einem Kunstköder mit Plätchenhaken. #h


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Salmon seawash 1\0. Spitzenseitig an der Bleiseite des Snaps.


----------



## Seatrout (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Ich würde es so machen


----------



## Chef XXX (9. Oktober 2014)

volkerma schrieb:


> Salmon seawash 1\0. Spitzenseitig an der Bleiseite des Snaps.


 
Hallo Volker,

müssten diese hier sein oder?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-VMC-9170-...-extra-grosses-Ohr-Meerforellen-/121449068531?

Gruß Eric


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

@seatrout
#6


----------



## dido_43 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Seatrout :q

Aber bitte ohne Schrumpfschlauch #6


----------



## dido_43 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Genau so


----------



## Seatrout (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Was hast du gegen Schrumpfschlauch?
Ist doch ne feine Sache #6


----------



## dido_43 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Der trägt bei schlanken Haken zu doll auf. Sicherlich ein muss bei Fischchen mit Zähnen um die Bindung zu schützen.

Bei meinen Jighaken ist er aber drann bzw darüber #6


----------



## magnus12 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Für Durchläufer gibt es auch offene Siwash-Haken die man mit der Zange auf Rig Rings, Solid Rings oder Wirbel aufklemmen kann. Hier ein Matzuo Sickle, VMC ist aber auc nicht schlecht und über Meerforellenköder.de erhältlich.  






P.S: Hübsche Baits! Ich selbst bin in letzter Zeit eher Old School (Buzz Bombs) :l


----------



## Chef XXX (31. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir jetzt die VMC 9170-PS in der Grösse 1/0 geholt.
Haken machen einen soliden und wertigen Eindruck.
Schauen wir mal

Danke für eure Beiträge :m

Gruß Eric


----------



## Dietmar1975 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Moin Moin, ich war letzten Dienstag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf Mefo los und hatte nur Kraut am Haken. Ein paar kleinere blanke konnte ich zwar schwimmen sehen, jedoch keine überlisten.

Auf Grund des vielen Krautes dachte ich mir, ich rüste mal auf Einzelhakten um. Habe mich für die Gmaakatsu LS-3423F entschieden in Größe 1.

Nun bin ich am überleben, wie ich sie am besten montiere. Ich habe einige Montagen gesehen. Manche mit der Hakenspitze nach oben, andere nach unten. Ist das wirklich relevant? Wenn ich nen Inlineköder montiere, kann ich mir auch nicht berechnen, wo die Hakenspitze hinizeigt, wenn der Fisch beißt.

Auch das Thema mit den Schrumpfschläuchen hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Wie wird denn so ein Schrumpfschlauch montiert? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe geht es ja nur darum, dass die Zähne die Schnur am Hakenöhr nicht beschädigen, oder?

Für ein paar gute Antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Genau so



Was nutzt Du für Wobbler? Die sehen gut aus... |supergri


----------



## dido_43 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

Wobbler sind von Smith Japan in 14 Gramm


----------



## Ostseesilber (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welchen Einzelhaken und Hakengrösse zum Meerforellen angeln?*

@Dietmar: Ist nach unserer Erfahrung nach einigem rumprobieren ein absoluter Tophaken (LS- 3423F). Wohin er zeigt ist wohl eher Schnuppe. Dein Argument zum Durchläufer ist richtig. Gerade auch in Verbindung mit dem Durchläufer greift der Haken sehr gut.


----------

